# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Parallel handle external method activity and call external method activity

## gophette

Bonjours,
Jai utilis un parallel activity et dans chaque branche, jai un ListenActvity qui contient un callexternal method et un handleexternalevant activity ( le fameux approve / reject) 
Mais je voudrai le faire en parallel

Maintenant, apres le parallel activity, jai un autre call externalmethod et handleexternalevant
Mais les branches dans le parallel activity sexecutent correctement alors que ce qui se trouve aprs lactivit parallel ne execute jamais



```

```

----------

